# Help!!



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Can anyone tell me when I should be due on my period my last period was 11th January 2014 it only lasts for 3 days I'm sure I'm actually late by a week or two... Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi jessiejames  

have you done a pregnancy test just to be sure? on my last pregnancy, I had a mini bleed and thought it was start of AF. next morning nothing. got a uti, went drs, they told me antbiotics weren't compatitable with pregnancy so to do a test first. I did one and It was positive. 

not trying to build up your hopes, buteither way it will answer your question.

good luck, I wish you well  

jade xxx


----------



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

No I haven't done pregnancy test yet becos I have PCOS I was told by my dr becos my periods seem to be regular again not to worry but if I don't bleed then it could be to do with PCOS or I could actually be pregnant so I want to leave it for a bit incase my period is late to do with this PCOS if that makes sense :-/ lol x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi there,

that makes perfect sense  .

the only advice I can give then is please try not to stress.  hopeful story for you. my SIL has really bad pcos. but during the summer of 2010, we were at a family barbeque when I saw she was eating loads and loads. then when she saton the grass her bf came and rested on her (.) (.) and she said quite narkily get off they are really tender. her tummy on closer inspection looked hard but rounded. so I said how long have they been tender and she said about 12 wks, why? so isaid have you done a pg test. and as she moody by nature she rounded on me and said "I have pcos, I CANT get pregnant!!!!" and snubbed her nose at me. her bf heard my comments and shrugged. 7 days later he phones me and says the test came out positive. I said yeah, I had a feeling it would. a week after that it turns out she was 16 weeks pregnant!!! 2nd time she fell, they only tried for a month. 2 daughters now.

I think what happened to them was a miracle, twice,but I also appreciate it doesn't happen for everyone.  keep the faith honey 


jade xxxx


----------



## Jessiejames2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Aww thank you  been racking my brain thinking am I late becos I don't know when I'm goin to come on... Buh worked it out today I'm actually a week late :-/ x


----------

